# Where to buy lye?



## 6e

I use to buy lye down at my local hardware store, but they don't carry it any more. I looked at Wholesale Supplies Plus and they don't seem to have it either. Does anyone know where I can buy lye for soap making?


----------



## linn

This place has good prices.

http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/


----------



## Wendy

Your local hardware may not carry it, but they can probably order it for you. Mine does. It's not on the shelf, but they will order a case for me when I need it.


----------



## ScotG

I get mine at tractor supply (TSC).....Its the Roebic crystal drain cleaner. It is pure sodium Hydroxide. Just dont tell anyone...its our secret :happy:


----------



## Solace Farm

I've been using the Roebic, too, from Lowe's, but I believe they've discontinued it - Lowe's no longer carries it  There is also Drano Professional Strength Kitchen Crystals, I've found it in the grocery store as well as Lowe's. It doesn't list ingredients, but it warns about sodium hydroxide, and a friend has used this successfully. 
My hardware store doesn't carry lye either, but I believe plumbing stores are the best place to check - lye is usually sold as a drain cleaner, so plumbing supply stores should have it if no one else does. You may have to show ID, a friend did, but that's where he got his. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I buy mine from a place that makes industrial cleaners for carwashes....its local and cheap too! And since I used to make about 40 large bars of soap a day it made it great.


----------



## Amylb999

I order online from Camden Grey: http://www.camdengrey.com/


----------



## longhorngal

If you ever get to Tulsa you can buy from John Bull Chemical.


----------



## firegirl969

I got mine at the local ACE hardware. They sell it with the drain cleaners.


----------



## Wis Bang

Most drain cleaners are sodium hydroxide [caustic soda or lye] the few that use inhibited sulfuric acid are very heavy [15.3lb/gal VRS 10lb/gal for lye] and usually black in color and cost twice as much. The one at walmart is also sealed in a plastic bag so it shouldn't be that easy to confuse the two kinds.

Chemical supply houses will also have powdered caustic, be very careful of you get this as it is stronger than the solutions and a little dust WILL burn you...


----------

